# Dilemma ... new Santos Medium or Large



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello Gents and Sophisticated Ladies,

I have a milestone approaching and I want to purchase a new Santos to commemorate it. Currently, my "sport" watch is a 2018 Rolex Sub ND. The Santos will do the light lifting of "dressy" -- even though I really do not get "dressy" very often. I prefer the no date dial of the Medium version, but wonder if it will be too small. What are your thoughts and recommendations?

Thank you,
Doug


----------



## stebesplace (Apr 24, 2008)

Doug, you need to buy what feels comfortable. Just because someone else might say it’s too small, on their wrist, doesn’t mean it’s too small for yours. You can provide wrist dimensions but you’ll need to go in and try both to see what you prefer.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

stebesplace said:


> Doug, you need to buy what feels comfortable. Just because someone else might say it's too small, on their wrist, doesn't mean it's too small for yours. You can provide wrist dimensions but you'll need to go in and try both to see what you prefer.


Hi Stebesplace, I agree and thank you for your advice. What I was hoping to acquire is first hand experiences. I saw a pic of the large and a Sub ND side by side and it's actually looked larger than the Sub. An owner might say, "the large has been a little too large" ... a medium owner may regret "not going for the larger" ... etc.

I like to take into account others experience/regrets so that I won't make the same mistake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaac Uwins (Mar 3, 2018)

Personally prefer the medium, better size in my opinion plus I find the no date a bonus.


----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)

I tried both. for reference, I have 7.5" wrists. I find the date complication useful but I see the aesthetic of the no date being a lure for sure. In my case, the size of the watch looked better in a Large. So thats the one I got. I don't wish at all I had gone medium. Before this I was wearing my Tudor Black bay and this fits smaller than that.


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

Medium. But then I am a small wrist-smaller watch guy.


----------



## 369 (Jun 29, 2015)

just try them, but i like a bit more the large one


----------



## seekmywatch (Aug 9, 2018)

I have a larger wrist if i may say, at least not too small (17-18 cm)
Took the medium and like it like that ... have enough of larger watches from other brands


----------



## michael8238 (Sep 13, 2015)

Medium---so your wife can enjoy it as well.


----------



## Hamstur (Nov 6, 2017)

It's a piece you really need to try on. I had my heart really set on one, then found the large was too large, but medium was too small. I have 7-3/8" (18.7cm) wrists, not tall but fairly muscular.

My assessment is the large can work well if you have a wide hand to balance the squareness. On the flipside, the medium can work for a larger wrist but would look better on some with a lean build and seems to balance well with long sleeve shirts.

Since you have a SubC, here is a collage if it helps. The Santos pic may be a touch deceptive as it's has the protective clamshell on.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your helpful advice and input. I tried both on yesterday and ......... the large definitely was the better size for me. I have a flat 7.25" wrist and the small was just too small (even though I secretly wished it to be "the one").

Actually, my true dream Santos would be a No Date 37mm watch like my new TH Monaco - that square Watch is perfect sized for my wrist.

Here is a short 4K vid showing it and my Sub

2019 Tag Heuer Monaco In 4K 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

6.5 inch wrist, tried both, medium fit a lot better for me, the no date is icing on the proverbial cake . . .


----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)

Dougiebaby said:


> Thank you everyone for your helpful advice and input. I tried both on yesterday and ......... the large definitely was the better size for me. I have a flat 7.25" wrist and the small was just too small (even though I secretly wished it to be "the one").
> 
> Actually, my true dream Santos would be a No Date 37mm watch like my new TH Monaco - that square Watch is perfect sized for my wrist.
> 
> ...


So you decided on a Tag instead of a Santos? Interesting. Pretty watch


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

IllCommunication said:


> So you decided on a Tag instead of a Santos? Interesting. Pretty watch


Actually, I purchased the Monaco last week for an upcoming trip to Monaco  but "am interested" in picking up the new Santos.

However, after just 4 days of ownership, I may be changing "am interested " into "was interested." Meaning, I love this Monaco so much ... I may not want the Santos now. Besides the block croc strap that came with it, I picked up two rally straps for it in light brown and navy (see below). That watch is PHENOMENAL!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

Medium, if you decide to buy one.


----------



## awarren82 (May 24, 2018)

6.5" wrist, went medium. awesome watch.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Dougiebaby said:


> Actually, I purchased the Monaco last week for an upcoming trip to Monaco  but "am interested" in picking up the new Santos.
> 
> However, after just 4 days of ownership, I may be changing "am interested " into "was interested." Meaning, I love this Monaco so much ... I may not want the Santos now. Besides the block croc strap that came with it, I picked up two rally straps for it in light brown and navy (see below). That watch is PHENOMENAL!
> 
> ...


Something I just absolutely love about this Monaco of yours. Not sure what it is - but I just really like it. I appreciate all the photos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardaway (Jun 21, 2017)

For me the medium had the best proportions


----------



## Casey Wai (Jan 13, 2016)

Definitely medium for the classic look. Unless you have huge wrists and it looks way out of proportion!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kl2244 (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't think any of us can decide that for you, you should try them out first.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Sorry but the Tag doesn’t hold a candle to the Tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royal68 (Dec 1, 2018)

Personally I think the Santos looks better than the tag. That’s not to say that the tag isn’t a phenomenal watch but I’m just saying that to me the Cartier is so much more elegant and sophisticated.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

City74 said:


> Sorry but the Tag doesn't hold a candle to the Tank
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, I would take the new Santos over the Monaco in a "this or that" comparison.

However, I am not a large collector of watches (I prefer 3-4 max) and a square dress watch would be my least used watch in my rotation. My Rolex SubND & Omega AT Skyfall handle my day-to-day duties.



















Having owned the Monaco  for almost two weeks it has really surprised me how 1. Beautiful it is and 2. How comfortable it is. The association to motorsports is a big plus to me (I'm going to Monaco this year for the race).

I would say it provides 90% of the thrill the Santos would provide me at a fraction of the cost (for the watch seeing the least wrist time in my rotation).

Lastly, I actually think the Monaco  is better/perfectly sized vs. the options of the Santos. I tried on both Santos and felt the medium was a bit too small and the large was a bit too large. The 37mm Monaco  nails the perfect size for a square watch - for me.

Don't get me wrong, I still LOVE the new Santos. But the desire to get one has now diminished due to the Monaco .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 53jd (Nov 25, 2018)

My wife wears a Santos Men's large and it looks normal for a woman on her wrist. She's on the slim side too. I had a Santos Galbee Chrono once and those were only medium in size and I got rid of it after a few months. It was just too small for my 200lb frame.


----------



## AviF (Feb 11, 2021)

Does anyone know the lug to lug width of each model?


----------

